# 828 power shift



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

What are the odds of finding a set of augers for this?
I didn't do this I found it this way at the side of the road.
the old girl was just run hard for so long before being pushed tot he road the slides wore right through until the moving parts were grinding on the pavement.

I know its a good machine on account of the real transmission in it and I love the powershift function for those times you want to have more weight on the bucket


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

whats wrong with the augers?


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

crazzywolfie said:


> whats wrong with the augers?


 See how they look kind of smooth?
The wore down about 1/4 from grinding on the driveway


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

are you sure they are wore down? i believe all toros with that drum style augers are like that. i got a 524 toro that looks just like that but it also has the spring loaded scraper bar.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

Mine had teeth in for crunching throw hard stuff as built. The upside of being as worn as it is if I pick up some gravel it never scratches anything.

I might have to do some creative welding to build up the worn edge or maybe completely replace them.

Interesting I can't find another like it when I google it. 
They are all smooth like you said.

When the sun is up I wil take some close ups and get the model number and serial off it.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Angle grinder, new teeth bingo. 😁

We have a resident UNDERTAKER/Powershift guy on board, I'm sure he'll be along soon.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

No pressure n I have so much stuff in pieces right now and its cold out so I really ain't in much of a mood to work outside. I might give serious consideration to a midlife refit and repower with GX270 clone next year ( and I would like hand warmers )


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

TORO Put Those Teeth in them after 1995. Before they were Smooth. It Was A Sales Gimmick. They will work just fine.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Adjust The Skids So they Don't Ride The Pavement.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

And when you adjust those side skids, I would still use the 1/8 space, as those spring-loaded scraper bars are a back-up feature, as there still not intended to drag along the ground ... (as it is, uneven pavement will contact anyways)

And btw, just about all my machines are smooth edge augers, that is how they were made... the serrated are only on some of the more recent built units.


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

I have my skids set about 3/4 on the Toro so it does not collect any gravel and fire it off into my neighbours yard.
It snowed last night and I have about and inch and a half to clean up, several yards to do ( I clear some pensioners yards around here for my own piece of mind )

I will fire up El-Toro for a shake down run and take some photos and measurements to show you guys just how worn this old girl is.
like I said I didn't do this, I found it this way and pushed it home

Nice paint job on that Undertaker.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Oneacer said:


> And when you adjust those side skids, I would still use the 1/8 space, as those spring-loaded scraper bars are a back-up feature, as there still not intended to drag along the ground ... (as it is, uneven pavement will contact anyways)
> 
> And btw, just about all my machines are smooth edge augers, that is how they were made... the serrated are only on some of the more recent built units.


*THE POWERSHIFTS Never Had Those Moving Scraper Blades. They Are/ Were Fixed Blades. Those Are Now NLA.*


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Looks Like Some 1Put Those Serrated Augers On There. Because From What I Can See That Is A Pre 1996 Model. From 1988-1995 TORO Only Used The Briggs Or The MITZI Engines On The 8-28 POWERSHIFT.







*


----------



## NOS (Dec 3, 2021)

The original owner died hmmm.... 17 years ago and as I recall years before that he owned a marina and sold saws, maybe he was a Toro dealer. No way to know know.

Here's what we got though.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*It Is A 2000 Model Year. Funny I Thought They Ran The 10HP Gutless Wonder Of A So Called Engine By Then. My BAD!!!! They Stuck 8HP Gutless Engines On Them 4 A WHILE. Those Augers Are Fine!!! They Will Get The Job Done. Other Wise If They Are Still Around New They Are Aboot 190 Bucks A Piece. So What Else Do Need Help With Here????*


----------

